# Anyone know of a REAL precision MT to J2 arbor adapter?



## deleted_user (Jan 14, 2022)

I have a Albrecht 130 keyless chucks that requires a J2 arbor. Does anyone know of a supplier / manufacturer with a real precision ground shank? I can't see sticking a $500 chuck on a $4 shank.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 14, 2022)

$4? That would be a great deal, they are usually triple that. Try eBay & one of quality manufacturers. Do not expect to pay little.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 14, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> $4? That would be a great deal, they are usually triple that. Try eBay & one of quality manufacturers. Do not expect to pay little.


I did a double take at the price on Shars it was so low

I dont mind paying I just need to know who to trust


----------



## gerritv (Jan 14, 2022)

eBay would not be a place to trust then.

Jacobs makes JT0 arbors, EM Precise lists at CA$33. Assuming of course that UK or US made is any better than Asian.


Gerrit


----------



## PeterT (Jan 14, 2022)

A J2 chuck arbor to what kind of shank model/taper?


----------



## Darren (Jan 14, 2022)

I bought a few from Accusize. They are dead nuts accurate.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 14, 2022)

I have a Jacobs arbor on a Jacobs precision chuck & its a good combo. Bought many moons ago when prices weren't quite so crazy. Now I cant recall if they had classes of runout on the arbors as the chucks. I might have them mixed up with someone else, but the story was they farmed out the regular line offshore & kept the precision stuff for now. This place is in Canada at least.




__





						Arbors for Jacobs drill chuck arbours,  Morse Taper | Straight Shank | R8 taper | Thread Shank to Morse Tapers | - Newman Tools
					

Always specify Jacobs arbors to serve the finest performance from Jacobs drill and tap chucks.




					www.newmantools.com
				



Thomas Skinner might have more offerings but their online catalog went for sh*t so it's a call-in thing.

Having said this I have since acquired a few tools including (integrated) chucks from GS & they are just as accurate, under 0.0005" when new. But probably half the price. Sold through Sowa type distributers.

And Albrecht themselves sell arbors if you really feel inclined


			https://www.turtle.com/ASSETS/DOCUMENTS/ITEMS/EN/Albrecht_70010_Catalog.pdf


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 14, 2022)

PeterT said:


> A J2 chuck arbor to what kind of shank model/taper?


MT2


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 14, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I bought a few from Accusize. They are dead nuts accurate.


Thanks, I happen to trust them too, but when I searched MT2 JT I did not get a result.  Only when I just went back to their site and search arbors did I find their listing. At $12 there is little risk in trying.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 14, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I have a Jacobs arbor on a Jacobs precision chuck & its a good combo. Bought many moons ago when prices weren't quite so crazy. Now I cant recall if they had classes of runout on the arbors as the chucks. I might have them mixed up with someone else, but the story was they farmed out the regular line offshore & kept the precision stuff for now. This place is in Canada at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like a albrecht given that their shanks are ground concentric within 0.0001" but no MT offerings from them. I'll call newman and see what their jacobs pricing is.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 15, 2022)

A couple years ago, I needed an arbour and tried 2 of the KBC house-brand pieces.  On both, the Jacobs taper side was ground in an egg shape!  Out by as much as 3 thous from round.  At least I was able to return them easily enough.  The Accusize arbour had no measurable runout.  FWIW.

Craig


----------



## gerritv (Jan 15, 2022)

EM Precise CA$ is 31.41 for Jacobs made in UK 2mt->2jt as a comparison for you. Newton pricing seems a bit extravagent overall


----------

